# De MAC à Linux : p'tites questions... ;)



## Eldarion (17 Octobre 2004)

Bon tout d'abord félicitations pour ce forum, extrèmement bien rempli et documenté, et que je remercie pour ses nombreuses aides... 
Continuez les gars, vous faites un super taff'! 

Passons à l'exposé de ma situation, si vous le voulez bien! 

Tout d'abord je suis un utilisateur de Windows! (pas taper!!)
Mais il se trouve que mon père a acheté un MAC... (un eMac je ne sais pas combien lol)
Bon il se trouve aussi que je suis un utilisateur de Linux via mon Pentium! Etant beaucoup plus familiarisé à cet univers qu'à celui d'Apple j'avais certaines questions :

1) je sais qu'il est possible d'installer une distrib' linux sur un PPC (d'après mes recherches c'est une Yellow Dog qui fait l'unanimité) mais cela mettra-il un multi boot automatiquement au demarrage? 

2) si non comment puis-je faire depuis un MAC? (depuis un PC je sais mais moi et les MACs ça fait 1.5! )

3) Euuuh est-ce que MACOSX subira un contrecoup de cette installation? Enfin je veux dire : la cohabitation de ces 2 OS est bien possible j'espère?! 

4) Est-ce que la Yellow Dog detectera auto' mon modem interne? Ou alors dois-je me renseigner sur de possibles drivers à installer? Et pour cela connaissez-vous un logiciel (du style AIDA32 sur Windows) qui me donnent toutes les info's sur les périphériques installés?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses... 
A bientôt et bonne continuation à toute l'équipe!


----------



## naas (17 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 

un pee de lecture par ici pour commencer :love:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=901130#post901130


----------



## Emmanuelion (21 Octobre 2004)

Hello !

Effectivement, la ydl 4.0 est sans doute la distrib linux la plus simple à utiliser.
Il faudra reformater le disque dur : 2 partitions minimum, avec réinstallation de macosX à la clef.

yfl devrait installer de façon automatique le sélecteur de boot (yaboot).

Avant d'installer linux, je te suggère de passer en revue les fonctionnalités de macosx.
Lorsque j'ai acheté mon ibook, j'ai vite oublié linux, car macos répondait à mes besoins : c'est du linux avec la simplicité du mac.

A toi de voir.
Si tu cherches un peu de difficultés, passe à la debian-sarge. Je m'y suis finalement mis il y a deux jours, il faut un peu de lecture de documentation avant d'y arriver ...

Bon courage


----------



## flakk (22 Octobre 2004)

mais arretez de faire du prosélytisme pour le chien jaune... 
  cette distro n'arrive pas a la cheville de la debian...

  et faut arreter de dire que la debian est plus complexe à installer, c'est faux...
  elle peut sembler plus "brut de fonderie" au niveau de l'install...
  mais elle a pour but d'être efficace et non eye-candy.

 ensuite, je vais reprendre les mots d'un autre, qui disait que si tu apprends à te servir de debian, alors tu apprends aussi à te servir de linux, mais si tu apprends à te servir de red hat, alors tu saura te servir de.. red hat.
  (ydl est basée sur fedora)

 et par dessus tout, ce qui m'énerve c'est les boites qui sortent une distro et qui ne la mettent pas en DL libre (en tout cas, j'ai pas trouvé la ydl4.0 sur les mirrors)
 Que Mdk ou redhat (encore eux!) se le permette, ok.. ils ont une liste de contrib longue comme le bras, et ils ont fait / font beaucoup pour la communauté... donc passe encore...
 mais terrasoft... je n'avais jamais entendu parler d'eux.. ils n'ont fait que repackager une fedora core, ils ne contribuent à rien du tout, etc.. mais par contre ils savent vendre leur distro...

 (et pour ceux qui me répliqueraient qu'ils faut bien qu'ils bouffent les pauvres.. je répondrait que ma debian, j'ai acheté un jeu de CD... 
  mais après l'avoir installé, parsque j'ai estimé qu'ils font un travail excellent qui mérite rétribution.
  pas avant, parce que l'esprit du "je paye pour voir" est contraire à l'esprit des LL à mon sens.. )

note : ce post est bourré de trolls potentiellement exploitables, mais j'assume entièrement


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Octobre 2004)

Comme Emmanuelion, je pense que tu devrais d'abord t'intéresser à OS X.
Si c'est pour la "commodité" de la ligne de commande, renseigne toi sur le terminal, je crois que ce sont les même commands sous linux car OS X est basé sur UNIX (solid as a rock  ) et linux est un unix-like.

maintenant, c'est toi qui voit !


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Octobre 2004)

+1
et tu vas voir Fink et tout ce que tu peux installer
http://fink.sourceforge.net/


----------



## flakk (26 Octobre 2004)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ... car OS X est basé sur UNIX (solid as a rock  ) et linux est un unix-like.


oulla.. attention.. la tu as un énooooooorme troll potentiel !
heureusement qu'il n'y a pas trop de fan de BSD ici.. sinon ils te seraient déja tombé dessus à bras raccourcis !
tu vis dangeureusement


----------



## Eldarion (29 Octobre 2004)

Oups! Désolé de faire remonter ce post mais j'ai un problème...  :rateau: J'ai bien download les 3 CDs de la yellow dog 3.0.1 (et oui j'ai pas trouvé la 4.0 gratos sur le site de YDL) mais comment faire pour que ce MAC boot sur le lecteur CD-ROM??????!   Sur un Pentium, même s'il ne boot pas par défaut sur le lecteur je saurais le faire en allant dans le BIOS mais sur un eMac...   
Please aidez-moi...   Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## thib8500 (30 Octobre 2004)

tu maintiens simplement la touche C au démarrage jusqu'à ce que le mac boot sur le CD


----------



## Eldarion (30 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup à tous!  :rose: 
J'ai une DERNIERE question (promis lol!) ; en fait un peu plus haut quelqu'un dit que je dois d'abord installer Linux, puis MAC OSX...  :mouais: Personne n'aurait un moyen pour éviter d'avoir à formater?! :love: 
Sinon tant pis c'est pas grave...


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (12 Novembre 2004)

Tout dépende de comment tu as installé Mac OS X, si tu as une seule partition sur le disque dur de ton eMac alors c'est perdu il te faudra réinstaller Mac OS X.

Si tu as plusieurs partitions en revanche alors tu peux te débrouiller sans avoir à réinstaller quoi que ce soit. 
Je ne sais pas pour la YD mais avec la Ubuntu (un dérivié de Debian que je conseille sur PPC) à l'installation le programme de partitionnement est vachement bien foutu et te permet de choisir la partition sur laquelle tu veux installer Linux, tout en laissant intact Mac OS X.

Si tu as installé Mac OS X avec plusieurs partitions la marche à suivre est donc la suivante : vider l'une des partitions de tout ses documents. Lors de l'installation de Linux, effacer la dite partition et installer à sa place Linux (Ubuntu partitionne tout automatiquement dès que tu lui donnes l'espace libre pour). Et hop le tour est joué. Mac OS X est intact.

En ce qui concerne le multi-boot, il est toujours possible de faire du multi-boot sur un mac en gardant la touche alt appuyée au démarrage ce qui te liste alors tout les OS bootables détectés (que ce soit sur un dd interne, un CD, un dd externe, etc). Mais c'est un peu long. Généralement si tu installes un Linux tu auras désormais une page de texte au démarrage dans laquelle tu peux préciser si tu veux booter Linux ou Mac OS X. Mais si d'autres que toi sont amenés à utiliser l'ordi je te conseille de faire en sorte que Mac OS X soit booté par défaut, ce qui est possible mais je ne sais plus comment.


----------



## Kimou (30 Novembre 2004)

aLittleWoodElfe, tu veux bien dire que si on a une partition (en hfs+) vide au bout de son disque, on peut y installer Ubuntu sans risque de foutre tout le mac en l'air?
J'avais cru lire que pour installer linux sur un mac, il fallait laisser de l'espace libre sur le disque après ses partitions; me trompai-je? (j'espere que oui).

Te souviens-tu (si j'abuse pas) de la marche à suivre, dans l'installeur de Ubuntu pour choisir la partition où mettre linux? Vaut-il mieux laisser l'installeur faire tout tout seul?

Et puis, dernière question concernant le multi-boot: je souhaite que les autres utilisateurs du mac bootent tjr sous OSX sans meme se rendre compte qu'il y a un autre systeme sur la machine. La manip que tu as oubliee pour faire cela n'est-elle pas trop compliqueé?

En gros, j'aimerais me lancer sur Linux mais je n'ai jamais trouvé de tuto clair pour installer la chose.

merci

Kimou


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (1 Décembre 2004)

Kimou a dit:
			
		

> aLittleWoodElfe, tu veux bien dire que si on a une partition (en hfs+) vide au bout de son disque, on peut y installer Ubuntu sans risque de foutre tout le mac en l'air?


Oui c'est bien ce que je veux dire.



> J'avais cru lire que pour installer linux sur un mac, il fallait laisser de l'espace libre sur le disque après ses partitions; me trompai-je? (j'espere que oui).


De l'espace libre ou une partition, au bout du compte c'est la même chose. Enf ait l'utilitaire de partitionnement va effacer la partition vide et utiliser l'espace ainsi libéré pour installer les partitions nécessaires à Linux.



> Te souviens-tu (si j'abuse pas) de la marche à suivre, dans l'installeur de Ubuntu pour choisir la partition où mettre linux? Vaut-il mieux laisser l'installeur faire tout tout seul?



Alors, quand tu arrives à l'étape du partitionnement il faut choisir Partionnement manuel (sinon il efface tout le disque dur pour s'installer dessus).
A ce moment là il va te montrer la table des partitions, il faut alors que tu sélectionnes ta partition vide, que tu lui dises de l'effacer et enfin que tu lui dises de partitionner automatiquement l'espace vide.
A ce moment là tu vérifies trois fois les changements que tu viens de faire (il ne faut pas se planter de partition hein) et tu sélectionnes Terminer le partitionnement et écrire les changements sur le disque.



> Et puis, dernière question concernant le multi-boot: je souhaite que les autres utilisateurs du mac bootent tjr sous OSX sans meme se rendre compte qu'il y a un autre systeme sur la machine. La manip que tu as oubliee pour faire cela n'est-elle pas trop compliqueé?


Ben en fait je ne sais absolument plus comment j'en étais arrivé à ce résultat, je ne l'avais pas recherché c'est par hasard après avoir réinstallé Mac OS X je crois que je me suis aperçu que du coup il bootait par défaut sous Mac OS X mais que le Linux était toujours lançable en appuyant sur la touche ALT au démarrage (en fait je me demande si je n'avais pas tout simplement effacé le boot loader). Là c'était totalement invisible pour les autres utilisateurs.
Sinon il est possible de spécifier au boot loader l'OS à lancer par défaut (je ne sais plus comment mais ça ne doit pas être compliqué), mais pour les autres utilisateurs l'installation de Linux se verre car au lancement de l'ordinateur ce sera le boot loader (en mode texte) qui va se lancer puis attendre un choix de l'OS de la part de l'utilisateur et au bout de 30s démarrer sur celui définit par défaut (Mac OS X donc dans ton cas).




> En gros, j'aimerais me lancer sur Linux mais je n'ai jamais trouvé de tuto clair pour installer la chose.



Pour la Ubuntu il y a peu de doc en ligne ici :
http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/installation-powerpc

Mais c'est trés loin d'être exhaustif.


----------



## Kimou (1 Décembre 2004)

Génial! Merci!

Une réponse simple avec des mots que je comprends. Merci d'avoir vulgarisé un peu la chose.


----------



## PowerMan (1 Décembre 2004)

C'est plutôt drôle comme coïncidence, mais je viens de lire ça :
Regarde un peu là, je pense que ça peut répondre à ta question...


----------



## pojavljivanja (10 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous!

je sais que ma contribution ne va pas être très enrichissante, car j'ai une multitude de questions. Bon, résumé des épisodes précédents : je suis un pur newbie en matière de mac, je viens du monde Pc et j'ai récupéré un Imac G3 266 à la jolie couleur orange. J'ai installé MacOs 9, puis j'ai tenté de passer à macos 9.0.4, puis 9.1 etc etc... Et là, tout s'est royalement planté.
Comme 192 Mo doivent être un peu juste, en Ram, pour MacOs X, j'ai tenté de télécharger Linux (Debian, Ydl, Linux PPC, Mandrake 9.1) : problème : ce sont des images iso, téléchargés à partir d'un Pc. Je les grave, décompressés ou non. Même en appuyant comme un forcené sur la touche C, la bonbonnière orange refuse de booter.
Y a-t'il une manip' que mon pauvre esprit carbonisé (des années de windaube) a encore oublié?
D'avance, merci pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## Kimou (10 Décembre 2004)

Salut,

Chez moi non plus le mac ne boot pas toujours meme avec un CD bootable et la touche "c".Dans ce cas, insère le CD et redémarre avec la touche "alt" enfoncée, l'imac cherchera alors tous les systèmes sur tous les disques (dont le CD) pour démarrer. Note que le fichier iso doit être décompressé. Monte le iso sur le bureau et grave cette image.


----------



## pojavljivanja (11 Décembre 2004)

Merci, merci pour vos informations. Je m attelle de ce pas.


----------

